# Deception Pass 9/12



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out yesterday with a couple of buddies of mine. None of us really knew what we were doing, but we ended up with a successful trip. Motored around the island to the north side and anchored up in Cornet Bay. First spot had a bit too much current so we didn't have much luck. We decided to move up the shoreline a bit until we found some calmer waters....60 m later and we were on the spot. Within the first 5 casts by buddy Paul landed a nice 8-10 lb. Silver Salmon...first for the year. Shortly there after I put a fat Pink Salmon on the boat. After fishing for sometime with no more luck we relocated....another 60 m down the shoreline. This spot was good for one more nice Pink. The wind and the current picked up considerably so we relocated to the Western edge of the island. Found a location that had some salmon jumping, anchored up and put another Pink in the boat. Headed home and had some fresh grilled Pink Salmon for dinner. All in all a great day on the water, totally different from the GOM, but I'm getting the hang of it up here.

Silver and a Pink










2 Pinks










Group shot


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, where are yall at?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Whidbey Island, Washington. Deception Pass is on the north end of the island between us and the mainland. It creates an awesome funnel for everything coming inland.


----------

